# [Essentials] Anime 2!



## xcalibur (Jul 7, 2009)

*Essentials*



Spoiler



Death Note (62) 
Bleach (42)
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya (37)
Code Geass (31)
Naruto (31)
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (28)
DragonBall (28)
DragonBall Z (28)
Fullmetal Alchemist (27)
One Piece (25)



*Recommended*_ [10+ votes]_



Spoiler



Neon Genesis Evangelion (18)
Cowboy Bepop (16)
Elfen Lied (16)
Gundam 00 (16)
Trigun (15)
Lucky Star (14)
Naruto Shippuuden (14)
Yu Yu Hakusho (13)
CLANNAD (12)
Full Metal Panic (12)
FLCL (11)
Soul Eater (11)
Great Teacher Onizuka (10)
Rurouni Kenshin (10)
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei (10)



*Noteworthy* _ [5+ votes]_



Spoiler



Katekyo Hitman Reborn (9)
Love Hina (9)
Welcome to the NHK! (9)
Azumanga Daioh (8)
Gundam SEED (8)
Gundam Wing (8)
.Hack//Sign (7)
Air Gear (7)
Chobits (7)
Eden of the East (7)
Full Metal Panic Fumoffu (7)
Gintama (7)
Hellsing (7)
Mobile Fighter G Gundam (7)
Samurai Champloo (7)
Berserk (6)
Claymore (6)
Cromartie High (6)
Full Metal Panic : The Second Raid (6)
GaoGaiGar Final: Grand Glorious Gathering (6)
Ghost in the Shell (6)
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex (6)
Initial D (6)
K-ON! (6)
Rozen Maiden (6)
Toradora (6)
Zoids (6)
Baccano! (5)
D.Gray-Man (5)
DragonBall GT (5)
Fate/Stay Night (5)
Gundam SEED Destiny (5)
Higurashi no Naku koro ni (5)
Monster (5)
Pokemon (5)
Princess Mononoke (5)
School Days (5)
School Rumble (5)
Shaman King (5)



*Others*_ [_


----------



## kevenka (Jul 7, 2009)

+1 digimon


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 7, 2009)

Elfen Lied
Naruto
Bleach
Code Geass
Death Note
Hitman Reborn

+1


----------



## yeahitschris (Jul 8, 2009)

+1 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya 
+1 Fullmetal Alchemist 
+1 Gundam 00 S1 & S2
+1 Gundam Wing
+1 Love Hina
+1 K-ON!
+1 Shakugan no shana 1 & 2
+1 FAte/STAY night
+1 ToradOra


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 8, 2009)

+1

Hitman Reborn
Bleach
Naruto
07-GHOST



Hey, I used this site to alphabetize my Manga list, so it can be your friend too.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 8, 2009)

+1

Eyeshield 21
Tales of the Abyss
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## War (Jul 8, 2009)

Guys, if you already voted for a certain anime in the last thread, DON'T VOTE FOR IT AGAIN.


----------



## Raika (Jul 8, 2009)

Just started Bleach, it's surprisingly good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





+1 to Bleach, ToraDora, Devil May Cry


----------



## megawalk (Jul 9, 2009)

+1 Kotetsushin Jeeg

the story about a laid-back caveman errr i mean schoolkid
who becomes the driver of Steel Jeeg!


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 10, 2009)

Dai-Guard
Patlabor
VOTOMS
Eureka Seven Pocketful of Rainbows (if you count movies as well)
Baccano!

Now I can finally go to bed tonight.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 10, 2009)

Updated. Holy shit this list is fucking huge.
Please listen to war and don't recommend anime you have already voted for in the previous thread.

Thanks for that website GSCameron. I'm sure its going to prove very helpful.


----------



## War (Jul 10, 2009)

+1 Umineko no Naku Koro ni
+1 Karas


----------



## Jaems (Jul 10, 2009)

+1
Hamtaro
Pokemon
Digimon
Bakugan
Transformers: Armada
Tokyo Mew Mew
Totally Spies!


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 11, 2009)

totally spies is an anime?


----------



## Elritha (Jul 11, 2009)

+1 Ergo Proxy
+1 Ghost in the Shell
+1 .Hack//Sign
+1 Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex
+1 Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence


----------



## pieman202 (Jul 11, 2009)

+1 Cromartie High =D
+1 Death Note 
+1 Naruto/Shippuden 
+1 Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 11, 2009)

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Gurren Lagann
Pandora Hearts
Cromartie High School
Death Note
Shuffle!
RahXephon
Code Geass
Soul Eater
FLCL

+1


----------



## iffy525 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> +1
> Hamtaro
> Pokemon
> Digimon
> ...


I hope you are being a troll.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 13, 2009)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you're not being serious.


----------



## Jaems (Jul 13, 2009)

what are you fellas implying?


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 13, 2009)

Where is Rosario+Vampire ?


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 13, 2009)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because we all have to have the same tastes as you right? 

I've updated the list and put the first three boxes in order of points and then further alphabetized. I'll get to the last list later.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 14, 2009)

+1 Rebuild of Evangelion


----------



## Bovver (Jul 14, 2009)

+1 Hajime No Ippo: The Fighting
+1 Hajime No Ippo: The Fighting - New Challenger


----------



## X D D X (Jul 15, 2009)

+1 Initial D (All stages)
+1 Beck


----------



## Fat D (Jul 17, 2009)

I say +1 to digimon (especially the first two seasons) in anything but the english dub.


----------



## iffy525 (Jul 20, 2009)

_Welcome to the NHK
Mushishi
Clannad
Clannad ~After Story~
Kanon
Great Teacher Onizuka
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Rei
Umineko no Naku Koro ni
Death Note_

And my favorite currently airing anime series:

_Bakemonogatari_

it's great.

I was hoping to add The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, but so far it has been a disappointing.  5 of the same episodes is a somewhat ballsy move, though.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 20, 2009)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> And my favorite currently airing anime series:
> 
> _Bakemonogatari_
> 
> it's great.




I usually have a rule of not watching airing anime but my friend told me I should make an exception for it. Is it really that great?


----------



## iffy525 (Jul 21, 2009)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> I usually have a rule of not watching airing anime but my friend told me I should make an exception for it. Is it really that great?


It always leaves me saying to myself: "Damn, another week until the next episode."  So yeah, I guess it might be nice to watch them all in a row.


----------



## War (Jul 21, 2009)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> iffy525 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, but I've heard it's pretty good. Nothing amazing, but pretty good.

Also, I vote for Tekkon Kinkreet. It's an animated movie, and holy fuck it's amazing.


----------



## SoLuckys (Jul 21, 2009)

pokemon
bakugan
bleach
one piece
death note
koihime
+1


----------



## iffy525 (Jul 21, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.  It's not the BEST ANIME EVER OMG but in my opinion it's definitely the best currently airing series.  I'm liking it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 21, 2009)

It's delicious fan service with somewhat of a plot, also since SHAFT animates it, it's all artsy and stuff.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jul 23, 2009)

+1 Bishoujo Senshi Sailor Moon
+1 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
+1 Neon Genesis Evangelion
+1 Ouran High School Host Club
+1 Azumanga Daioh
+1 Lucky Star
+1 K-On!
+1 Digimon
+1 FLCL
+1 Burst Angel
+1 Paradise Kiss
+1 Cowboy Bebop
+1 Rurouni Kenshin
+1 Read or Die OVA
+1 Read or Die the TV
+1 Soul Eater
... I could probably say more... But I won't... I think that is enough for now! :3


----------



## kevenka (Jul 27, 2009)

+1 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## personager (Jul 27, 2009)

+1 FullMetal Alchemist
+1 Death Note
+1 Cowboy Bebop
+1 Digimon

Going to start 'Berserk' tonight, heard some good things about it. Anyone recommend it?
Anyone seen 'Wolf's Rain'? Heard some good things about that too.
Also, heard amazing things about 'Bleach' but the fact that it already has 9 (or more) seasons, makes me reluctant to start watching it.
Would have voted for Pokemon if it weren't for season 3 to whatever season that's going on right now.


----------



## War (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't waste your time with Bleach, it's a piece of shit. Better than Naruto, but still a huge waste of time.


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 27, 2009)

+1 07-Ghost


----------



## ricky23i (Jul 28, 2009)

Death Note +1
Naruto +


----------



## Blythe31 (Jul 31, 2009)

+1 to the following:

Macross Frontier
Tengou Tenje
Samurai Champloo
Code Geass
Soul Eater
Digimon
Gundam Wing
Gundam 00
Persona Trinity Soul
Rurouni Kenshin
Bleach
Jyu-Oh-Sei
Shigurui


----------



## casidepro (Aug 3, 2009)

+1 Hitman Reborn
+1 One Piece
+1 Bleach
+1 Fullmetal Alchemist
+1 Soul Eater 
+1 Chobits
+1 DragonballZ


----------



## Maktub (Aug 3, 2009)

+1 Kemonozune

nuff said


----------



## davidsl_128 (Aug 3, 2009)

Lucky Star, One Piece, Haruhi Suzumiya and Elfen Lied are cool


----------



## Theraima (Aug 3, 2009)

Naruto Shippuuden +1, One piece +1


----------



## War (Aug 5, 2009)

Stuff I've watched lately that I really liked:

Natsume Yuujinchou
Pale Cocoon
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind 
FLCL
Eden of the East (or Higashi no Eden, whatever)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 5, 2009)

i almost didn't see trigun O.O I would've freaked.

+1 Trigun
Full Metal Alchemist
Naruto/Shippuden
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Bleach
Death Note :3


----------



## luke_c (Aug 7, 2009)

Mobile Suit Gundam
Claymore
Love Hina
Death Note
Naruto Shippuuden
Full Metal Alchamist
One Piece


----------



## Prophet (Aug 7, 2009)

+1 Monster


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Aug 17, 2009)

+1 to Eden of the East, even if the last ep annoyed me. I'm placated by the thought of the 2 movies coming out though...


----------



## MUDjoe2 (Aug 27, 2009)

+1 for Umineko no Naku Koro ni, even though the visual novel is better.
+1 for Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei, because it's amazing.
+1 for Higashi no Eden/Eden of the East, for the same reason as the above post.


----------



## PanzerWF (Aug 28, 2009)

+1 to:
Darker Than Black
Full Metal Alchemist / Brotherhood
Gundam SEED
Gundam Wing
Trigun
Cowboy Bebop
Samurai Champloo
Baccano!
Code Geass / R2
D.Gray-man
Nabari no Ou
Eureka seveN
Sengoku BASARA
Getbackers

The otaku life is the life for me


----------



## Theraima (Aug 28, 2009)

+1 to :

Naruto Shippuuden
Bleach
One Piece
Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## thegamesnurd (Sep 7, 2009)

Is full moon wo sagashite on the list?if so then +1


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 13, 2009)

thegamesnurd said:
			
		

> Is full moon wo sagashite on the list?if so then +1


fix'd.  the weaboo-ness was completely unnecessary.

+1 _Zan Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 14, 2009)

+1 Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom
+1 Black Lagoon 1 & 2
+1 K-ON!
+1 Ga Rei Zero
+1 Toradora!
+1 Code Geass
+1 Death Note
+1 Trigun
+1 Neon Genesis Evangelion
+1 Spice & Wolf I & II

don't really watch any non mainstream anime :3


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 18, 2009)

Elfen Lied
Samurai Seven
Hellsing
Hellsing OVA
Neon Genesis Evangeleon
Fullmetal Alchemist
One Piece
Cowboy Bebop

+1


----------



## Megane (Sep 18, 2009)

+1 Majin tantei Nougami Neuro
+1 One piece !!
+1 Eye shield 21
+1 D.Gray-Man


----------



## Acenima (Sep 23, 2009)

Naruto shipuuden
Bleach
One piece
death note


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 29, 2009)

Bakemonogatari should be getting on the essentials list NOW (already voted).  Seriously, go watch it.


----------



## Eichro (Sep 29, 2009)

Full Metal Panic (all of them)
Code Geass
Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann
Kekkaishi (come on, no love for Kekkaishi? It's one of the most awesome anime I've seen recently and yet few seem to know about it)
School Rumble (both seasons)
Kaze no Stigma
Haruhi
D.Gray-Man
Ergo Proxy
Gintama
Soul Eater


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 30, 2009)

Whoa whoa whoa... Hold UP.

Essentials = mainstream series while the beautifully done 5cm/s and some Ghibli films are only in OTHERS? Geez! \o\

+1
-Eden of the East
-Five Centimeters per Second
-Howl's Moving Castle
-My Neighbor Totoro
-Spirited Away
-Princess Mononoke
-Nausicaa
-Kiki's Delivery Service
-Ponyo on the Cliff by the Sea

I swear. My Writing for Animation professor would have hung himself!


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 10, 2009)

+1 to:

Natsu No Arashi
Bakemonogatari
Tegami Bachi (okay, I know it just came out, but the manga's great, so I don't see why the rest of anime shouldn't be unless something goes horribly wrong...)


----------



## nasune (Oct 11, 2009)

well let's see
+1 for
Code Geass/R2 (loved the show and Lelouch, still I want to think that he really died in the end)
Fullmetal Alchemist (haven't begun watching brotherhood yet but the original was great)
the Skullman (the ending is a bit confusing, but it's still very cool)
Kara no Kyoukai - the Garden of Sinners (looking good so far, and I love Shiki's mystic eyes of death perception)
Darker than Black (can't wait for the new one)
Asura Cryin' (waiting for chihiro before starting on season 2)
S-Cry-Ed (own all the DVD's, sure as hell wasn't cheap)
Trigun (see the comment above)

That be all for the moment (can't remember any others)
I would add Trinity Blood to that, 'cept I hated the ending (I mean WTF nothing was solved).


----------



## rolloverminutes (Oct 11, 2009)

Rurouni Kenshin changes lives


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 11, 2009)

nasune: I love FMA too (well... except for the movie, that was like, wth is this...), but brotherhood doesn't do anything for me... maybe it's the fact that it treats the original series as never happening, but it still doesn't work for me... I gave up on it after the first ep. That is just me though...

So many anime have bad endings it's almost cliche. They'll be awesome until episode 24, then 25 and 26 will suck. Noir is my classic example of this, the ending makes the whole series pointless... Anymore I'm amazed when a series has a great ending like Code Geass R2 did.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 13, 2009)

The "original" fma never happened, it was a fanfic made by bones because the "OOPS, RAN OUT OF MANGA MATERIAL, LETS MAKE OUR OWN SERIES" happened to them.

-1 for Umineko no Naku Koro ni 

Studio DEEN and Chiaki Kon have fucked up everything I looked forward to seeing animated. 
Apparently, they also like replacing every song with suspicion, they'll probably replace dream end discharger and Battler's endless nine with a remixed version of suspicion.  

/rant


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 15, 2009)

+1 for: 
World destruction, 
Code Geas, 
NaNa,
Soul Eater,
Reborn,
Dragonball Kai,
One Piece,
Tales of Symphonia OVA
Hellsing OVA,
History's Strongest Desciple Kenichi.

-1
Bleach
Naruto

I read the manga of all the serieses above, and both Bleach and Naruto suck at the moment, though Naruto is ending soon (I think).


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 19, 2009)

Bit new in the animé thing.
But,
+1 to:
Bleach
Soul eater
Bakemonogatari (started watching this yesterday, it's awesome).
Death Note
And ofcourse Dragonball Z

EDIT:
Btw, dunno if this is the good topic for this, but I'm looking for more animé to watch.
I like animé with characters who power up all the time (Like in dragonball z, supersayin, supersayin2, 3, fusion, etc. Or in Bleach, bankai, halfhollowficationmaskthing, etc.)
And yes, I watched Naruto, but it was average imo. Also, I tried One Piece, but I didn't like that at all.
I also liked Death Note veeeeeery very much.

What should I watch next?


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 19, 2009)

Wabsta, check out Kenichi or Reborn. Both good shounen serieses and worth a checking out.
Also 
+1 to Ichigo 100%


----------



## nasune (Oct 20, 2009)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> nasune: I love FMA too (well... except for the movie, that was like, wth is this...), but brotherhood doesn't do anything for me... maybe it's the fact that it treats the original series as never happening, but it still doesn't work for me... I gave up on it after the first ep. That is just me though...
> 
> So many anime have bad endings it's almost cliche. They'll be awesome until episode 24, then 25 and 26 will suck. Noir is my classic example of this, the ending makes the whole series pointless... Anymore I'm amazed when a series has a great ending like Code Geass R2 did.


Yeah I've been watching brotherhood too, and I'm not exactly liking it (I know the original series was 'fan' material but it was good, wish they would've done that with those harry potter books). I do have the manga (the 19 or 20 volumes out here, does anyone know how many volumes there are in total by the way?) but still the first show was too awesome to ignore like that you know.

I have not watched Noir by the way so I can't comment on that one, still I do agree that some endings suck major balls (Trinity Blood and a couple of others come to mind, not that they were bad but like Berserk there was a sense of unforfillment, it was as if they did not really finish yet but dfor Berserk the manga continues at least so that saves it) but I agree that the ending of Code Geass was beautifully done. Any recommendations for other anime like it? (please do not say Death Note, 'cause for some reason it is impossible for me to get past ep. 10)

By the way +1 for Air, one of the few present day anime I can stand, 'tis a beautiful and sad tale.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 20, 2009)

+1:
Code Geass R1 and R2
Death Note
Toradora
Shakugan no Shana
Bleach
Evangelion


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 25, 2009)

+1

Naruto
One Piece 
Shaman King
Dragon Ball Kai
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Kaiji
Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu
Hajime no Ippo


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 25, 2009)

+1 Full Metal Alchemist
+1 Azumanga Daiyoh
+1 Clannad
+1 Chobits
+1 Bleach
+1Naruto
+1 Love Hina
+1 Shippuuden
+1 Lucky Star
+1 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 25, 2009)

Tsukune Aono is a normal high school freshman who is unable to get into any private school, due to his dismal grades. The only school he is finally accepted into turns out to be a secret school for supernatural monsters and mythical creatures (y?kai), who are disguised as humans. He quickly becomes friends with the beautiful Moka Akashiya, who turns out to be a vampire attracted to the sweet taste of his blood (and Tsukune's only, it turns out). While at first Moka was upset upon discovering that Tsukune was actually a human, she realizes that he's the first real friend she had ever made. Tsukune quickly realizes his admission into a monster school must have been a mistake and fears for his life.

Despite Moka's vampiric nature, she is a kind girl and Tsukune quickly falls for her. Moka also quickly falls in love with Tsukune after they meet. He decides to stay and be near her, despite the various dangers. He must hide his human identity from the faculty and other students, while trying to keep his grades up and avoiding conflicts with the various not-so-mythological monsters lurking around campus. Tsukune soon discovers that when he removes the "rosario" around Moka's neck, she transforms into a super-vampire, stronger and more powerful than almost any other creature at the school. However, in this state, she has an entirely different, often cold and merciless personality, so the rosario is only removed in dire emergencies. Tsukune is the only person who can physically remove it to transform Moka, and only in the case of an emergency (the rosario remains physically bound to Moka, while Tsukune attempts to willfully remove it in a moment immediately preceding, and sometimes interjecting - a malignant situation).


----------



## razorback78 (Oct 29, 2009)

+1 Death Note famous recently.
+1 Dragon Ball Z is the all time favorite.
+1 Doraemon best for kids.
+1 Mobile Suit Gundam legendary anime


----------



## PettingZoo (Oct 29, 2009)

Watched some animu in my time but not a weeaboo, +1 to Hellsing and Evangelion. Also the Studio Ghibli movies should really be grouped or something because they can't really be called an anime by series :/


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 29, 2009)

+1 to Nogizaka's Secret (Nogizaka Haruka no Himitsu)... just finished watching that today and was pleasantly surprised. It does fall back on some genre cliches, but it all ties up nicely at the end. Will have to start watching the second season now, but since they're already together I don't know what they can really do with it now... (I don't consider that a spoiler since you know from the opening they're going to end up together, preatty much like any other romantic comedy anime)

EDIT: So, the first few eps of the second season that are out so far are not great. But at least the first season was good...



Spoiler



The only thing I really don't get is why her secret of being an otaku is such a huge deal. She even transfers schools because of it. I know shes uberpopular and popular people aren't supposed to like "nerd" things, but still, it's a little over the top. Plus from what we find out later she seems to be popular for totally different reasons anyways...


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 30, 2009)

HatsuneHaseo said:
			
		

> Tsukune Aono is a normal high school freshman who is unable to get into any private school, due to his dismal grades. The only school he is finally accepted into turns out to be a secret school for supernatural monsters and mythical creatures (y?kai), who are disguised as humans. He quickly becomes friends with the beautiful Moka Akashiya, who turns out to be a vampire attracted to the sweet taste of his blood (and Tsukune's only, it turns out). While at first Moka was upset upon discovering that Tsukune was actually a human, she realizes that he's the first real friend she had ever made. Tsukune quickly realizes his admission into a monster school must have been a mistake and fears for his life.
> 
> Despite Moka's vampiric nature, she is a kind girl and Tsukune quickly falls for her. Moka also quickly falls in love with Tsukune after they meet. He decides to stay and be near her, despite the various dangers. He must hide his human identity from the faculty and other students, while trying to keep his grades up and avoiding conflicts with the various not-so-mythological monsters lurking around campus. Tsukune soon discovers that when he removes the "rosario" around Moka's neck, she transforms into a super-vampire, stronger and more powerful than almost any other creature at the school. However, in this state, she has an entirely different, often cold and merciless personality, so the rosario is only removed in dire emergencies. Tsukune is the only person who can physically remove it to transform Moka, and only in the case of an emergency (the rosario remains physically bound to Moka, while Tsukune attempts to willfully remove it in a moment immediately preceding, and sometimes interjecting - a malignant situation).


I think this guy is trying to say that he wants this anime added to the list, but I'm not 100% sure.  What do you guys think?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 30, 2009)

I was a little confused by it myself, but then I thought maybe he just really likes Rosario and Vampire. Even though, openings are not really the best way to judge a series.... some great series have terrible openings (I'm looking at you, death note opening 2... why they couldn't just keep the 1st opening the whole time...)


----------



## DQN (Nov 3, 2009)

+1 Mushishi
+1 Planetes
+1 ARIA


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 24, 2009)

+1 to To aru Majutsu no Index. I'm preatty impressed after the first 6 episodes.


----------



## johnnieholic (Nov 27, 2009)

Rurouni Kenshin, Trigun, Gundam Wing, Samurai Champloo, Code Geass, Fullmetal Alchemist, Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, One Piece


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2009)

Air Gear
Gundam 00
Gundam 00 Second Season
Hayate No Gotoku
Hayate No Gotoku Second Season
Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!
Yu-Gi-Oh 5Ds

Forgot to add Air Gear.


----------



## da_head (Nov 27, 2009)

the rosario + vampire anime is an embarrassment. constant panty shots.. honestly lol
the manga is a lot better.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2009)

Rideback
Full Metal Alchamist
Darker than Black: Ryuusei No Gemini


----------



## Jei (Nov 27, 2009)

+1 Monster
+1 Darker Than Black (both seasons)

Pretty much the only anime worth mentioning IMHO


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 27, 2009)

+1 Death Note
+1 Katekyo Hitman Reborn
+1 Element Hunters
+1 Detective Conan (case closed where I watch it)
+1 Dragon Ball Z (IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!)


----------



## Retal (Nov 27, 2009)

The recommended list, less Naruto, should be the essentials list. This, and other aspects of the list thus far, really underlines how under-age the majority of this forum actually is. Another way of looking at it would be to rename the headings as follows:

Essentials -> Under 20s

Recommended -> Everyone else


----------



## Justin121994 (Nov 27, 2009)

+1Too all thesee
Gintama
Bleach
Death note
Code Geasse
Shakugan no Shana
Hitman Reborn
Naruto Shippuuden
Full Metal Alchemist
Rosario Vampire
Vampire Knight
Bakemonogatari
07-ghost
princess lover


----------



## Falker (Nov 27, 2009)

+1
Death Note
Bleach 
Code Geass
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Fullmetall Alchemist (including shintetsu)
Elfen Lied
Gundam 00
Lucky Star
Soul Eater
Hitman Reborn
Gundam SEED
Hellsing
Claymore
Fate/Stay Night
Chrno Crusade

that's all... I think


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 27, 2009)

+1 Bleach
+1 Haruhi Suzumiya
+1 Code Geass
-9001 Naruto
+1 Fullmetal Alchemist
+1 Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
+1 Lucky Star
+1 Eureka seveN


----------



## Robixen (Nov 28, 2009)

+1 .hack//SIGN
+1 Death Note
+1 Pokemon
+1 Bleach
+1 Dragon Ball Z
+1 Fullmetal Alchemist
+1 Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 28, 2009)

Darker than Black
Darker than Black: Ryuusei no Gemini


----------



## tanvm07 (Nov 28, 2009)

Naruto
Higurashi no naku koro ni
Higurashi Kai
Elfen Lied
Haruhi Suzumiya
FMA
FMA Brotherhood
+1


----------



## prowler (Nov 28, 2009)

Where the hell is

Fooly Cooly
Excel Saga


----------



## bazzi_h (Nov 28, 2009)

What the hell! How come there's no Darker Than Black!


----------



## matt1freek (Nov 28, 2009)

XXXholic
FLCL
Hellsing Ultimate
Elfen Lied
Love Hina
Desert Punk
Samurai Champloo
Neon Genesis Evangelion
+1


----------



## Frog (Dec 1, 2009)

+1 to Lucky Star


----------



## Nathan-NL (Dec 1, 2009)

Clannad
Clannad ~After Story~
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Death Note
K-ON!
Kanon (2006)
Lucky ☆ Star!
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
ToraDora!
+1


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, I just spent about 11 hours straight watching Toradora, so that.


----------



## supersonic124 (Dec 13, 2009)

+1 welcome to the nhk its fucking awesome
+1 elfen lied
+1 hitman reborn


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm adding +1 to Clannad and Clannad After Story.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 13, 2009)

supersonic124 said:
			
		

> +1 welcome to the nhk its fucking awesome


Holy shit finally someone with a brain. I love this series but everyone gives up on episode 1.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 18, 2009)

Pff, me suggesting anime, what a joke!

+1 Code Geass. It's hardly anime to me. The plot develops so perfectly and it really proved to me what anime is capable of.
+1 Gungrave. I like it. Not really as deep as Geass but I need some senseless shooting now and then.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 18, 2009)

+1 Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
+1 Bleach
+1 Air Gear
+1 Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 19, 2009)

Gungrave +1
FMA +1
Bleach +1
One Piece +1
Devil May Cry +1


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 19, 2009)

+1 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
+1 Kämpfer
+1 NyanKoi!
+1 Umineko no Naku Koro Ni
+1 Bakemonogatari


----------



## Stufreddy (Dec 22, 2009)

+1 Sayonara Zetsunou Sensei
+1 Welcome to the NHK


----------



## Justin121994 (Dec 22, 2009)

+1 Phantom: Requiem for the phantom.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 22, 2009)

Death Note +1
Bleach +1
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya +1
Code Geass +1
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann +1
Fullmetal Alchemist +1

gotta love my anime


----------



## windsail (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow all the true gems are in the "Other


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2009)

+1 to Darker Than Black. That's what I'm watching right now.


----------



## X D D X (Dec 26, 2009)

+1:
5 Centimeters per Second
Beck
Lucky Star
Tengen Toppen Gurren Lagann

Man, I've only seen like 4 series since this thread first started...


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2009)

Code Geass S1 and S2
Love Hina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chobits


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 27, 2009)

+1 Higurashi no Naku Koro ni/Kai/Rei

If I had to describe it in one sentence, it would be "You can't spell slaughter without laughter" eheheheh.


----------



## Tsukyndale (Dec 30, 2009)

+1:
-Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni/Kai/Rei
-Umineko no Naku Koro Ni/Kai/Rei
-Needless
-Bokurano
-Neon Genesis Evangelion
-Fooly Cooly (FLCL)
-Baccano!
-Card Captor Sakura
-Code Geass
-Tengen Toppen Gurren Lagann
-Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
-Welcome to the NHK
-Death Note
-The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya

-1: (can I do that?)
-One Piece
-Bleach
-Naruto
-Lucky Star
-Beck
-Bakemonogatari


----------



## vhunter (Dec 30, 2009)

+1

skip beat
nyan koi!
soul eater
full metal alchemist
bleach
spirited away?

Might post more when I remember.


----------



## Minox (Dec 30, 2009)

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni(/Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai)
Death Note
Gantz
Eden of the East
Code Geass
Hellsing
Spice and Wolf
Monster
The Twelve Kingdoms
Detroit Metal City
Elfen Lied
Skip Beat


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't watch a lot, but here are some that I really liked:

Spirited Away
Cowboy Bebop
Dragon Ball
Trigun
Elfin Lied
Death Note
Akira
Fullmetal Panic


----------



## luke_c (Jan 4, 2010)

Darker than Black: Ryuusei no Gemini (Although it just finished.)
Code Geass & R2
Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Seitokai no Ichizon
Nyan Koi


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 4, 2010)

Is anyone ever gonna update this again? Oh well, just in case.
+1 
Bleach
Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo
Death Note
Fullmetal Alchemist
Spirited Away
Super Robot Wars OG
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
To love ru
Wolf's rain


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 4, 2010)

Movin on up for Excel Saga. bump that shit up, son!


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 5, 2010)

fullmetal alchemist
bleach
death note
elfenlied
naruto
darker than black
wolfs rain


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 5, 2010)

Higurashi no Naku Kori ni
Higurashi no Naku Kori ni Kai
Umineko no Naku Kori ni
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan
Claymore
Elfen Lied
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Excel Saga
Ghost in the Shell (all)
Welcome to the NHK

-1 Naruto
-1 Bleach

dunno, if I cared I could probably come up with a better list.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 5, 2010)

+1
Crayon Shin Chan
Cowboy Bebop
Dragon Ball
Dragon Ball GT
Dragon Ball Z
Serial Experiments Lain
Slayers
Slayers Try


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 6, 2010)

+Ghost in the Shell: SAC
+FLCL
+Elfen Lied
+First season of Bleach
+Coyboy Bebop
+Ichigo 100% (Yay!)
+xXxHOLiC


----------



## luke_c (Jan 8, 2010)

Durarara!!
Chu-Bra!! Aswell, hard to predict as there's only been one episode but pretty good so far.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 10, 2010)

Death Note

And if allowed:
Pokemon
Beyblade
Medabots
Dragon Ball Z


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 10, 2010)

Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 18, 2010)

Dragon Ball Z
Urusei Yatsura


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 19, 2010)

+1 Speed Grapher
+1 To Aru Majutsu no Index
+1 To Aru Kagaku no Railgun


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

+1 Durarara!!


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 19, 2010)

+1 Gantz
+1 Seitokai no Ichizon


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 23, 2010)

+1 to Clannad... don't know why I didn't get aroud to this earlier, it's fantastic

For a show based around panty shots, Chu Bra is a lot better then expected.... not ready to give it a +1 just yet though. Of the other new shows, Baka to Test to Shokanju has caught my eye so far.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 23, 2010)

+1 Planetes


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 23, 2010)

+1 Cutey Honey

+1 Ladies vs Butlers


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't watch much anime anymores, cause I'm weird. But:

(+1) ソ・ラ・ノ・ヲ・ト/Sora no Woto, it's freaking amazing. Despite everything.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 24, 2010)

[idontevenwutdoublepostsrry]


----------



## pitman (Jan 24, 2010)

Aria (Animation, Natural, Arietta and Origination).
Mahoraba ~Heartful Days~.
Honey & Clover.
Elfen Lied.
Card Captor Sakura.
Full Metal Panic


----------



## Man18 (Jan 25, 2010)

+1 Armitage III Poly Matrix
+1 Armitage III Dual Matrix
by the same people that made ghost in the shell


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 25, 2010)

Bakemonogatari
Soul Eater
Elfen Lied
Green Green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Amaenaideyo
Bleach
Death Note
Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi
Lucky Star
Sora no Otoshimono

And a bunch of others I can't remember.


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 25, 2010)

+1 Luck Star

add BLack Rock Shooter Please? its not out yet,but it looks pretty epic!


----------



## Satangel (Jan 26, 2010)

Monster


----------



## 3117Freak (Jan 27, 2010)

1+
Hitman Reborn
Naruto
One Piece
Eyeshield 21


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 27, 2010)

(+1) ソ・ラ・ノ・ヲ・ト/Sora no Woto


----------



## macgeek417 (Feb 3, 2010)

+1 InuYasha


----------



## Raiser (Feb 4, 2010)

+1 Gundam 00
+1 CLANNAD
+1 Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
+1 Full Metal Panic!


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats odd...maybe I missed it but I'm pretty sure there's no Airgear listed here!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 13, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Thats odd...maybe I missed it but I'm pretty sure there's no Airgear listed here!



There is, there is.
Air Gear got voted here 7 times


----------



## Excellentnuke (Feb 17, 2010)

Death Note
Fate/stay night
Prince of Tennis


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 17, 2010)

Air Gear
Kenichi The Mightiest Disciple
Eureka 7
Naruto
Naruto Shippuden
Hunter X Hunter
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Monster Rancher
Digimon
Dragonball
Air Master
Lucky Star
Blue Dragon
Star Ocean EX
Halo: Legends


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Feb 18, 2010)

Claymore
Monster
Black cat

+1


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 25, 2010)

+1 
Needless
Sora no Otoshimono


----------



## prowler (Feb 27, 2010)

Lucky Star
Tales of Symphonia OVA
Tales of Phantasia OVA



			
				DarkWay said:
			
		

> Halo: Legends



That is not an Anime. Its a cartoon at most.


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 27, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Lucky Star
> Tales of Symphonia OVA
> Tales of Phantasia OVA


Those are not anime. Those are cartoons, at most.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 1, 2010)

Baka to Test.
Hilarious anime.


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 1, 2010)

Alot of those, especially the likes of Studio Ghibli are not 'Anime' as such. 

They are Japanese Cartoons/Japanese Anitmated Shows - but not Anime.


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 17, 2010)

Pokemon
Digimon
Dragon ball 
One Peac


----------



## gotchapt (Mar 17, 2010)

FLCL
Death Note

+1


----------



## iffy525 (Mar 18, 2010)

Durarara!!


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Mar 21, 2010)

a lot of anim, however last i seen that is very good are
Code Geass
full metal alchimest ( 2 version avaible, one is still ongoing )
hellsing
death note   i read the manga, the anime surely should be very good but i didn't watch it because probably when you know the plot the anime is less good to watch. but surelly a essential anime 1


----------



## macgeek417 (Mar 22, 2010)

+1 Code Geass


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 23, 2010)

+1 D. Gray Man
+1 Bleach
+1 Dennou Coil
+1 Toradora
+1 Death Note
+1 Gash Bell (or Zatch Bell in America)
+1 .Hack//Sign


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 24, 2010)

+1 Yutori-Chan


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 30, 2010)

+1 to Gundam Wing and Code Geass!


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

Code Geass
Gurren Lagann
DragonBall Z
K-on
Chaos Head
Shakugan no shana
Cashern Sins
Berserk
Fate/Stay Night
Excel Saga
Azumanga Daioh
5cm per second
Tenchi Muyo
Dead Leaves
Saki
Eden of the East
Pandora Hearts
Queen's Blade


----------



## macgeek417 (Apr 11, 2010)

+1 Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## Sumea (Apr 11, 2010)

_Clannad +1_

My favorute

_Akagi +1_

Really cool series on something you would think "you are not able get this cool in any way" - What We talk about here? GAMBLING MAHJONG (YESSSS)

_Gurren Lagann +1_

WHAT THE HELL YOU THINK THIS ANIME IS!?

_Kino's Journey +1_

Best dramatic, somewhat "out there" stories - closes as a Loop. Really great story (it really is, a great story)

_Black Lagoon +1_

Really cool series, with somewhat realistic setting of modern day pirates, and illegal worldwide stuff in some outlaw part of world, where nothing is like the old lawful japan of main protagonist.
(Yes, action is not at all realistic, but the setting really strikes as plausible to me)


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 11, 2010)

+1
Code Geass
Dragon Ball
Dragon Ball Z


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Apr 17, 2010)

Death Note
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Bleach
Blood+
Full Metal Alchemist
Darker than Black
DN Angel
Code Geass


----------



## macgeek417 (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 Kaze no Stigma
+1 Full Metal Panic!
+1 Full Metal Panic! The Second Raid


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 27, 2010)

+1 K-On!


----------



## gameboy13 (Apr 27, 2010)

+1 Death Note.

...'Nuff said.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 27, 2010)

These lists are always baloney.

1st off the OPs never keep their lists updated.
And 2nd, I don't think seasons should be considered separate series like Shakugan no Shana and Shakugan no Shana Second.


----------



## macgeek417 (Apr 29, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> These lists are always baloney.
> 
> 1st off the OPs never keep their lists updated.
> And 2nd, I don't think seasons should be considered separate series like Shakugan no Shana and Shakugan no Shana Second.



Hm, thats funny. I just came in here to say...

+1 Shakugan no Shana
+1 Shakugan no Shana Second
+1 Lucky Star


----------



## Daizu (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 Death Note
+1 Code Geass
+1 Welcome to the NHK
+1 Elfen Lied
+1 Clannad
+1 Kanon (2006)
+1 Cowboy Bebop
+1 sola
+1 Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
+1 Fate/Stay Night
+1 Soukou no Strain
+1 Neon Genesis Evangelion
+1 Ghost in the Shell
+1 Spirited Away
+1 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
+1 The Sky Crawlers

A bunch more I don't feel like listing, may edit later with a bunch of my other favorites.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 8, 2010)

+1 to Angel Beats.  Majorly +1.


----------



## geokes (May 8, 2010)

+1 Hellsing






and +1 Death note


----------



## macgeek417 (May 13, 2010)

+1 Toaru Majutsu no Index
+1 Shakugan no Shana Movie
+1 Toaru Kagaku no Railgun


----------



## ore0 (May 14, 2010)

+ 1 Omamori Himari
Echi+Demon Slayers=WIN


----------



## weiHe (May 15, 2010)

+1 Ghost in the shell


----------



## prowler (May 30, 2010)

+1
Angel Beats
K-ON!
Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou


----------



## MFDC12 (Jun 5, 2010)

paranoia agent
detective conan

suprising these are not on the list already :\


----------



## Quanno (Jun 5, 2010)

Bleach 1
Fullmetal alchemist (brotherhood) 1
Elfen Lied 1


Strange combo?


----------



## mameks (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 Angel Beats
+1 FMA Brotherhood


----------



## macgeek417 (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 Angel Beats


----------



## sprogurt (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 Azumanga Daioh
+1 nyan koi!
+1 death note


----------



## nasune (Jun 8, 2010)

-Chobits
-Angelic Layer
-K-On
And I would add Guyver, but the ending sucked.


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 7, 2010)

I would aadd Hayate no Gotoku (Hayate the Combat Butler)


----------



## mameks (Jul 24, 2010)

+1 Neon Genesis Evangelion
+1 Mobile Suit Gundam Wing


----------



## prowler (Jul 24, 2010)

Fairy Tail
Toradora!
Rave Master
Excel Saga

and I would say Ookami-san and HotD but it's only like 4/3 episodes in so I'll wait and see.


----------



## AndreXL (Jul 24, 2010)

+1 Rurouni Kenshin
This should be on the Essentials!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Edit]
Samurai X for those _possibly _unaware


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 3, 2010)

Popotan
PowerPuff Girls Z
Pokemon
Yu-Gi-Oh! (Original Series Only)
Ponyo
Spirited Away
Bleach
Inuyasha


----------



## mameks (Aug 9, 2010)

+1 Pokémon
+1 Bakemonogatari
+1 Lucky Star
+1 Dragonball
+1 Hellsing
+1 Afro Samurai
+1 Working!!


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Aug 24, 2010)

Gun x Sword
Nurse Witch Komugi
Soultaker
Gankutsuou: The Count of Monte Cristo
Karas
Clannad
I'd recommend Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, but this isn't a manga list and the Jojo anime sucks.


----------



## Daizu (Aug 28, 2010)

+1 Casshern Sins


----------



## admotonic (Aug 30, 2010)

Just read the list and I had no idea Devil May Cry was an anime, even if crappy according to the votes for each anime. I thought it was only a game series


----------



## Koyorie (Aug 30, 2010)

+1

Shows:

Gurren Lagann
One Piece
Reborn!
Hoshi no Kabii
Inuyasha
Bokurano
Tekkaman Blade
Cowboy Bebop
Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Sergeant Keroro

Movies:

All Hayao Miyazaki films
One Piece: Strong World
Gurren Lagann: Gurren-hen
One Piece movie 6
Ghost in the Shell


----------



## Makar (Sep 22, 2010)

Why are there two clannad listings? One has one vote and the other has some other amount of votes... anyway:

Clannad
Clannad ~After Story~
Eureka Seven
ef - a tale of memories
ef - a tale of melodies
Elfen Lied
Evangelion 1.0
Evangelion 2.0
FullMetal Alchemist
FullMetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Karas
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Samurai Champloo
Kanon (2006)
5 Centimeters per second
The Place Promised in Our Early Days
Voice of a Distant Star
High School of the Dead
School Days
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni


----------



## Splych (Sep 22, 2010)

Angel Beats +1
Katekyo Hitman Reborn +1
Code Geass (series) +1
Summer Wars (movie) +1

i have yet to watch Death Note...


----------



## deka01 (Sep 28, 2010)

one piece
death note
fma
fma brotherhood
trigun
cowboy bebop
gun grave

+1

can i add only .5 to bleach cause its dragging on the the fillers oh *crys a little* fucking fillers


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2010)

let's see...

+1 K-on!
+1 Lucky Star
+1 To Aru Majutsu no Index


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 10, 2010)

+1 Rurouni Kenshin
+1 Busou Renkin

That is all.


----------



## Neko (Oct 11, 2010)

+Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt


----------



## Frog (Oct 13, 2010)

woops forgot 1!

+1 To aru Kagaku no Rail Gun


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Oct 16, 2010)

Veckatimest by Grizzly Bear
I will always love it.

Wow, I'm in the completely wrong thread ^^
Silly me.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 6, 2010)

+1...
Inazuma Eleven
Gurren Lagann
Gundam 00
Gundam 0079
Evangelion
Professor Layton and the Eternal Diva


----------



## mameks (Nov 6, 2010)

becat said:
			
		

> Veckatimest by Grizzly Bear
> I will always love it.
> 
> Wow, I'm in the completely wrong thread ^^
> Silly me.








Skills :3
+1 Sora no Otoshimono
+1 SoO:Forte
+1 Shiki                           
Although 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not been updated since last year O_O


----------



## zizer (Nov 20, 2010)

+1 death note
+1 one peace
+1 Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 20, 2010)

+1 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 23, 2010)

+1 Guyver: The Bioboosted Armor (2005)


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 23, 2010)

+1...
Gurren Lagann
Haruhi
Gao Gai Gar
Gundam 0079 (Original Series)
Gundam 00
Gundam 08th MS Team
Gundam 0080 War in the Pocket
Gundam Unicorn
G-Gundam
Neon Genesis Evangelion/Rebuild of Evangelion
BoBoBo-Bo Bo-BoBo
Digimon Adventure 1/02/Tamers
Inazuma Eleven
Yu-Gi-Oh!/GX/5D's
JoJo's Bizzare Adventure
Professor Layton and the Eternal Diva
Fullmetal Alchemist/Brotherhood.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2010)

plus one for naruto and doreamon


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll be the vote that kicks Excel Saga into Noteworthy

+1 Excel Saga


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 20, 2010)

+ 1 to Psyren.
It' a really good manga =)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2010)

+1
Rurouni Kenshin
Naruto
Pokemon
Yugioh


----------



## deka01 (Dec 21, 2010)

+1
one piece
fma
gungrave
death note
trigun


----------



## megawalk (Jan 7, 2011)

+1
Gundam 00
Gundam 00 S2
and...
Gundam 00 A Wakening of the Trailblazer.
because that movie touched me like heaven.


----------



## RNorthex (Jan 8, 2011)

i'm surprised wolf's rain isn't included, is it that unknown?
it's a rly, rly good anime, but there are just lots of misery and sad stories in it


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 19, 2011)

Durarara, Baccano, Eden of the East, Pandora Hearts, Detective Conan, Paranoia Agent.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 19, 2011)

+1 for my favorites anime!

Naruto
Doraemon
Crayon Shin Chan
Keroro Gunso (Sgt. Frog)
Sailor Moon
InuYasha
Pokemon
Detective Conan


----------



## Rhulqdahr (Jan 23, 2011)

Serial Experiments Lain
Death Note
Monster
Akagi
Genshiken
Ergo Proxy
Dead Leaves
Desert Punk
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Akira


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2011)

Naruro is an essential? hahahaha

Why is this even stickied?


----------



## Pyrofyr (Mar 9, 2011)

Not mentioned at all, but I'm not surprised as not enough people have watched it: +1 BECK [Mongolian Chop Squad]

Best music based anime ever.


+1 Death Note - Was good, wasn't super fond of the ending though.
-1 Bleach (42) - Turned to your average shit too fast
-1 Naruto (31) - How the hell did this even...
+1 Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (28) - Gotta defeat the antispirals man, gotta do it.
+1 Fullmetal Alchemist (27) - Only the original, NOT Brotherhood. Original FMA is one of the best animes out there.
+1 One Piece (25) - Ah, so goood. One of the few anime/manga combos where I recommend both reading AND watching
+1 Trigun - Why isn't this at the top yet?
+1 Cowboy Bebop - Ditto


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 9, 2011)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Not mentioned at all, but I'm not surprised as not enough people have watched it: +1 BECK [Mongolian Chop Squad]
> 
> Best music based anime ever.
> 
> ...



Brotherhood is SOOOO much better. So many plotholes in the original... although it was still brilliant. At least in my opinion...


+90001 to FMA Brotherhood
+1 Cowboy Bebop
+1 Nodame Cantabile
+1 Shakugan No Shana
+1 FullMetal Alchemist (original)
+1 Clannad
+9999999 to Clannad: AfterStory.
+1 Trigun
+1 Lupin the 3rd
+1 Detective Conan (Case Closed)
+1 Rec
+1 Death Note
+1 Samurai X (Kenshin)
+1 Yu Yu Hakusho
+1 Sailor Moon
+1 D-Gray Man
+1 Haruhi
+? Code Geass/ R2
+1 HighSchool of the Dead



All I can think of for now.

EDIT: Add 

+1 Neon Genesis Evangelion

+1 Welcome to the NHK

+1 Samurai Champloo

+1 Love Hina


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 9, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Brotherhood is SOOOO much better. So many plotholes in the original... although it was still brilliant. At least in my opinion...


brotherhood puts too many stupid moments in it

ie: serious moment going on then the cheap animation kicks in along with stupid joke
you just want to face palm


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 22, 2011)

+1
Death Note 
Bleach 
Naruto 
Fullmetal Alchemist 
One Piece 
Lucky Star
Naruto Shippuden
K-On!
Pokemon
.Hack//Sign
Ranma 1/2
Inuyasha


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Mar 22, 2011)

Why isn't Neon Genesis Evangelion in the essentials list? I know it's hard to follow sometimes, but it is definitely better than Bleach and Naruto (they are quite enjoyable though).


----------



## haddad (Mar 22, 2011)

Fairy Tail + 1000


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

zuriel102 said:
			
		

> + 1 to Psyren.
> It' a really good manga =)


it's an anime thread. 

+1
Shinryaku Ika Musume
Lucky Star
Code Geass
DN Angel
Vision of Escaflowne
Negima?!
Tora Dora
Azumanga Daioh
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
The Prince of Tennis
Rurouni Kenshin
Detective Conan
Bleach
Angelic Layer
Shakugan no Shana
Gundam Seed
Gundam 00
Gundam Wing
Gundam X
Ranma 1/2
Digimon
Sgt. Frog
Fullmetal Panic
Fullmetal Alchemist
FM Brotherhood
Oh my Goddess
Ah My Goddess
Clannad
Black Blood Brothers
Gintama
Air Gear
Naruto
Naruto Shippuden
Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn
Fairy Tail


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 21, 2011)

Tetsu no folgoooore, muteki folgooooore. tabootata tabbatabbatabbatabbataba!

Chichi chichi oppai! boing boing!

Bikku boing!

get what I wanna say? GASHUUUUUU

gash bell


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 21, 2011)

+1

Rurouni Kenshin- Samurai X
Full Metal Alchemist
Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Soul Eater
Darker than Black 
Bleach 
Naruto
Naruto Shipuuden
One Piece
Teknoman
Medabots
Digimon
Gintama
Black lagoon
Samurai Champloo
Rave Master


----------



## xist (Apr 22, 2011)

Baccano! +1

Far and away the greatest thing ever. I watched Deathnote and thought it was good, then i saw Baccano!


----------



## Jolan (Apr 22, 2011)

Puella Magi Madoka Magica. It's so touching that people have cried throughout all 12 episodes.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

+1

Excel Saga
Kodocha (Kodomo no Omocha in Japan)
Bleach
One Piece
Dragon Ball
Dragon Ball Z
Ouran High School Host Club
Fruits Basket
School Rumble
School Rumble Second Semester (Ni Gakki in Japan)
School Rumble Third Semester OVA
Samurai X: Trust and Betrayal
Rurouni Kenshin
Zatch Bell (Konjiki no Gash Bell in Japan)
XXXHolic
Slayers
Kare Kano: His and Her Circumstances
Yu Yu Hakusho
Hunter X Hunter
Fullmetal Alchemist
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
Cowboy Bebop
Case Closed (Detective Conan in Japan)
Trigun
Azumanga Daioh
Angelic Layer
Chobits
Cormartie High
Inuyasha
Spirited Away
Howl's Moving Castle
Grave of the Fireflies
Castle in the Sky
Bobobo-bobo-bobo
Pom Poko
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Tenchi Muyo
Maison Ikkoku
Hare and Guu (Jungle wa Itsumo Hale Nochi Guu in Japan)
Jungle wa Itsumo Hale nochi Guu Deluxe
Jungle wa Itsumo Hale Nochi Guu FINAL
D. Gray Man
The World of Narue
Rave Master
Pokemon Indigo Plateau

And of course 
Narut-Nope...can't even joke about that one.


----------



## Raika (Apr 22, 2011)

Amagami SS
Bakemonogatari
To Aru Majutsu no Index


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 22, 2011)

+1

Darker Than Black - Kuro no Keiyakusha
Darker than Black: Ryuusei no Gemini
Darker than Black: Kuro no Keiyakusha Gaiden
One Piece
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Full Metal Panic!
Full Metal Panic? Fumoffu
Full Metal Panic! The Second Raid
Death Note
Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion
Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion R2
Welcome to the NHK!
D.Gray-man
Clannad
Clannad After Story
Vampire Knight
Vampire Knight Guilty
Soul Eater
Kimi ga Nozomu Eien
Shakugan no Shana
Shakugan no Shana II
Hellsing OVA
Spice and Wolf
Spice and Wolf II
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Fairy Tail
Durarara!!
Densetsu no Yuusha no Densetsu
Beelzebub
GANTZ
Ouran High School Host Club
Trinity Blood
Elfen Lied
Bleach
Black Cat
Chaos;Head
Star Driver
Sayonara Zetsubou-Sensei
Bakemonogatari
Angel Beats!
Kore wa Zombie desu ka?

I could list more but it would maybe to long of a list then?


----------



## machomuu (Apr 23, 2011)

+1 
Death Note
Black Cat
MushiShi


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 23, 2011)

+1 To Aru Kagaku no Railgun
+1 To Aru Majutsu no Index

um would To Aru Majutsu no Index II count as another anime most sites consider it another one i don't know weather youse call it another anime not that ive seen it yet


----------



## 0ddity (Apr 25, 2011)

Fushigi Yuugi +1
Trigun +1
Fullmetal Alchemist +1
Monster +1
Wolf's Rain +1
Cowboy Bebop +1
Death Note +1
Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion +1
Serial Experiments Lain +1

Looking for some good ones similar to Death Note or Monster if anyone has any suggestions, its hard to tell what may be good by just the title.


----------



## dropper (Apr 26, 2011)

One Piece +1
Evangelion +1
Cromartie High School +1
Ping Pong Club +1
Cowboy Bebop +1
Galaxy Express 999 +1
Fist of the North Star (Hokuto no Ken) +1
Eden of the East +1
DragonBall +1


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Jaems said:
			
		

> +1
> Hamtaro
> Pokemon
> Digimon
> ...


+1


and +1 for beyblade metal fusion


----------



## notmeanymore (May 2, 2011)

Ao No Exorcist/Blue Exorcist +1
Great new anime.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2011)

+1 Fairy Tail
+1 One Piece


----------



## notmeanymore (May 2, 2011)

I think we need a 3rd Anime Essentials thread. This one hasn't been updated since 2009...


----------



## kcaze (May 4, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> I think we need a 3rd Anime Essentials thread. This one hasn't been updated since 2009...



Anyone willing to start one?

Anyways:
+1 Lucky Star
+1 Chobits
+1 Deathnote (although I prefer the manga)
+1 Full Metal Alchemist
+1 Mahou Shojo Madoka


----------



## alex_0706 (May 7, 2011)

shin co kohime musou
digimon xros wars season 1+2
deathnote (movie/anime/magna)
meister magi negi (negigma)
fairy tail
vandread


----------



## HaniKazmi (May 8, 2011)

kcaze said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've started adding up all the votes in this thread, I should have a new thread up in a few days.


----------



## Raika (May 8, 2011)

Eureka Seven
To Aru Kagaku no Railgun


----------



## gov78 (May 8, 2011)

Hajime no ippo +1


----------



## Arras (May 12, 2011)

Ranma 1/2 +1, which moves it into Noteworthy! Yay!


----------



## raulpica (May 13, 2011)

Everyone, just use the new [Essentials] Anime 3 thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://gbatemp.net/t292163-essentials-anime-3


----------

